# My baby girl's first deer



## GONE HUNTIN! (Oct 20, 2009)

The day has finally arrived!  After all the hard work and countless hours on the stand last year, her wish was granted at last.  Opening day we patiently sat in the rain all morning.  Even though we did not see any deer, her hopes were still very strong! That evening we had a close encounter with a spike but he would not hold still long enough for a shot.  A couple hours later, this four pointer came out.  A 70 yard neck shot from a .223 brought down her dream buck.  She made me so proud.  It will definately be a day that I'm sure neither one of us will ever forget!!!


P.S.  A special thanks to Hunter Marsh for letting her use his gun to take this very special animal!!!


----------



## Jeff1969 (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to the little lady. That deer looks like a chunky one. 

Can't go wrong there, the smile says it all.


----------



## Bruz (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to the young lady and to you for giving her the opportunity.... .... That's what it's all about.

Bruz


----------



## Thunderbeard (Oct 21, 2009)

Man, thats awesome. Congrats to the little one


----------



## leo (Oct 21, 2009)

CONGRATS, to your daughter .... fine first one


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 21, 2009)

congrats! thats awesome!


----------



## stick_slinger (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to the young lady and to you sir.. like stated above, the smile says it all


----------



## Michael Lee (Oct 21, 2009)

Good job!


----------



## Rip Steele (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to her. How old is the little lady?


----------



## Melissa (Oct 21, 2009)

congrats to her!


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 21, 2009)

Priceless!!! Congrats!


----------



## Hoss (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to that young lady.  Awesome first.  Thanks GONE HUNTIN! for passing it on.

Hoss


----------



## dannybrig11 (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrats to your little one,,,good shootin !!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm so proud of her for you. good going.


----------



## Walkntall (Oct 21, 2009)

Congratulations young lady, man these young ladies are laying wood to the deer population! I love it! Hats off to you, dad, for taking her.


----------



## GONE HUNTIN! (Oct 21, 2009)

*first deer*

Caylynn is eight years old.


----------



## Dawg Tired (Oct 23, 2009)

Way to go!! Love the war paint!!! lots of folks these days forget that part!! Awsome job!!!


----------



## huntfish (Oct 23, 2009)

Just awesome.   I bet she was the hero for the weekend.....Congratulations.


----------



## miller (Oct 23, 2009)

That's awesome! I'm ready for that moment with mine, in a couple of years!


----------



## knothead2 (Oct 23, 2009)

Congrats little lady.  Thats a nice buck and one you or  your dad will ever forget.


----------



## bubbabuck (Oct 24, 2009)

Thats good stuff right there !!!!.....Big congrats to the young hunter and to dad !!!!!!!


----------



## Xeroid (Oct 24, 2009)

Sweet!  Good job Caylynn!!


----------



## ltibbit1 (Oct 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JW2 (Oct 25, 2009)

That's awesome Tim! Can't wait to see that Euro mount!


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Oct 26, 2009)

one to remember forever !!! way to go yall !!!


----------



## drumbum77 (Oct 26, 2009)

Way to go Caylynn!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 27, 2009)

absolutely awesome, thats what its all about, i know what you are feeling my little girl killed her first one last year, and it was a feeling like none other, congrats again to the little lady


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 27, 2009)

Now that's Awesome I don't care who you are !!!  Congrats...RW


----------



## HD28 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thata girl! Way to go!


----------



## GONE HUNTIN! (Oct 29, 2009)

*Thanks!!*

Thank you guys and gals for all of your responces.  She is sooo fired up at this point.  I don't think that we will ever get her out of the woods!!


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats my Friend! It don't get no better than this.  Keep her in the woods as much as she will go. Tim


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 30, 2009)

congrats on the great deer!


----------



## BigTime (Oct 30, 2009)

congrads,look's like she did her nails also with the war paint.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Oct 30, 2009)

Tell the young lady we are very proud of her....excellent post...


----------



## GunDog (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats to you and your baby girl...........too sweet


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 30, 2009)

*Congrats*

Congrats to babygirl and you!! Awesome memories to last a lifetime. I had this pleasure last year with my daughter.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 31, 2009)

Now that is just plain awesome! Congrats to you both and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## LittleHolder (Oct 31, 2009)

AWESOME, way to go girl!!  Great job, keep it up!


----------



## GONE HUNTIN! (Nov 11, 2009)

*daughters request*

She wanted to get her back to the top..... She's the boss!!!


----------



## bhblackwell (Nov 19, 2009)

congrats to the young lady


----------



## droptine06 (Nov 20, 2009)

Congrats to the little lady! Love the blood on the face dad! I'm sure it is a moment you will cherish forever.


----------



## MCBIG (Nov 20, 2009)

Alright Caylynn-Great first deer!hope you get many more
Great job dad!
mike


----------



## Buckhead Bonehead (Nov 20, 2009)

congrats on a fine deer. i hope u get another one


----------



## greg@teamlivewire (Dec 14, 2009)

Nice job.  It was great to meet you today.  Greg


----------



## Baygall 2506 (Dec 18, 2009)

Way to Go!!  My daughter got her first one earlier this year.  What an exciting and memorable time for the both daddy and daughter!


----------



## GONE HUNTIN! (Feb 17, 2010)

*up again*

She wants to stay on the top of the page


----------



## BUCK 87JT (Feb 18, 2010)

awesome good job!! ill never forget sitting under an old oak tree taking my first with my dad!!


----------



## wildcats (Feb 20, 2010)

congrats little lady....you did an awesome job!...hats off to you to dad.


----------



## Blue Rat (Mar 9, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Jim Boyd (Mar 23, 2010)

*Sweeeeet!*

Tim - Awesome pics - way to go - thanks for being a good dad!

JIm


----------

